# A week at the CIA/Greystone - Worlds of Flavor 2015



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I was fortunate enough to be invited along with my company's R&D team to be part of the CIA's Worlds of Flavor at the Greystone campus. In essence, the event is a 3-day seminar/conference that revolves around a particular cuisine, region, culture. Done in true CIA-style, there is an abundance of experts, seasoned professionals and myriad top shelf ingredients. This year's theme was the integration of Asian flavors with western concepts. Some observations:

The facility is first-rate! Every piece of equipment imaginable, from Montague ranges to Vitamix blenders in assorted sizes, to prosciutto slicers, PacoJet blenders, vac-pack equipment and sous vide suites. An amazing array of tools to explore and test-drive. Greystone is kept impeccable, in my experience. The grounds are laden with herb bushes, contoured gardens, outdoor cooking venues and spacious cooking islands. Of course, our team was there while class was out and students may argue the amenities may be congested at peak times, alas that was not the case during my brief residency.

As you would expect, the program was bursting with opportunities to learn. Chefs from near and far were on location to lend their knowledge. Martin Yan, Ivan Orkin (of Ivan Ramen), Masahru Morimoto, Jeneger Mehta, @Suvir Saran, Jehanigir Mehta, Nobuaki Fushiki, Richie Nakano and countless others were there. Seeing their sheer elegance and brilliance in the kitchen is nothing short of a religious kitchen and the ranges were their altars. Martin Yan is a powerhouse of knowledge! His dan dan noodles were, for me, a highlight of amazing flavor. Suvir Saran is riotously funny; this guy is an equal-opportunity offender with a great spirit matched by his culinary prowess. Saran's rabbit terrine is unparalleled. To sample Ivan Orkin's ramen after seeing it prepared is a once-in-a lifetime opportunity. I have dined at Ivan Ramen Slurp Shop in NYC and it really doesn't get any better. Jehanigir Mehta, you may know from FoodTV, really gets it! He is all about hospitality and creating food as beautiful in flavor as it is in appearance.

The students that were supporting the visiting chefs were top-shelf, as well. Hard working, ambitious, professional and well-intended. Class was not in session, so the obvious spring-break stalwarts truly long to be in the field. Yes, there was precision knife work that took, well, too long. But, the eye for detail is refreshing; these are not people going out into the field to hack apart good food. These are the people that will, one day, hoist there own monikers built on commitment. Very serious group of students, these CIA kids.





  








DSC_0094.jpg




__
jim berman


__
May 3, 2015












  








DSC_0101.jpg




__
jim berman


__
May 3, 2015












  








DSC_0104.jpg




__
jim berman


__
May 3, 2015


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

That sounds like a true adventure!! What a way to spend a few days! One of my close friends did something like that at the CIA a few years back......lucky lady....lol.

Amazing photos as well! Is your company going to feature a more Asian cuisine since it was a R&D trip??

Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thank you for your feedback and enjoying my little recap. It really was a humbling, serious experience. A few more shots, just because...





  








DSC_0059.JPG




__
jim berman


__
May 4, 2015












  








DSC_0085.JPG




__
jim berman


__
May 4, 2015












  








DSC_0089.JPG




__
jim berman


__
May 4, 2015












  








DSC_0100.JPG




__
jim berman


__
May 4, 2015


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

The food looks absolutely amazing......you must have been in your element and on cloud 9 the whole time!

Once again, thank you for sharing your experience. It makes one feel truly inspired /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

PS: I had to put the bouncy guy up because that is how I would be the whole entire time I was there if I had the opportunity to go.....lol


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ok, so I have to add this because I am just, well, giddy with excitement.

The night before we headed to CIA, we stopped at Progress Bar/State Bird in San Fran. Tonight, Chef Stuart Brioza of those fine establishments was named a James Beard winner!! After experiencing the amazing food, meeting this really personable chef and sharing the company of his fine eatery, I am so grateful he is thrust into the spotlight that is the James Beard Awards.





  








Screen Shot 2015-05-04 at 9.12.56 PM.png




__
jim berman


__
May 5, 2015


----------

